# First go at cheese



## darwin101 (Nov 16, 2014)

The weather has finally cooled off in the desert so it's cheese smoking time.  Here are pics of my first try, 4 hours with pecan using Todd's AMAZN smoker and the mailbox mod.  

Thanks to Dave and the others for the mod info!  Thanks to Mr. T for the cheese tutorial!  All greatly appreciated. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






The cheese is cheddar, Colby/jack and Monterey Jack.  The fan is from an old pc and attached to a "wallwart", I used this to get the draft going just to be safe, then unplugged it.













STP80413_zps188b6363.jpg



__ darwin101
__ Nov 16, 2014





   













STP80416_zpse835adae.jpg



__ darwin101
__ Nov 16, 2014





   













STP80415_zpsa659b7f0.jpg



__ darwin101
__ Nov 16, 2014






Now to let it rest for several months....   if I can...


----------



## mr t 59874 (Nov 16, 2014)

Looking good Darwin, glad I could help.

Enjoy,

Tom


----------



## smokingit (Nov 16, 2014)

Cheese in next on my list, once my AMNPS arrives in a couple of days.  

Waiting would definitely be the hard part!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 16, 2014)

Looks marvelous... need to get some of my pellets out and do some myself...


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 17, 2014)

Looks great ,I too am now in the "wait mode" for cheese that was smoked and needs to age.


----------



## tropics (Nov 17, 2014)

Darwin101 said:


> The weather has finally cooled off in the desert so it's cheese smoking time.  Here are pics of my first try, 4 hours with pecan using Todd's AMAZN smoker and the mailbox mod.
> 
> Thanks to Dave and the others for the mod info!  Thanks to Mr. T for the cheese tutorial!  All greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...


That cheese looks great, I like the fan, were did you get the wallwart? That is what I need to give my MES40 that extra air supply.


----------



## darwin101 (Nov 17, 2014)

tropics said:


> That cheese looks great, I like the fan, were did you get the wallwart? That is what I need to give my MES40 that extra air supply.


I got the wallwart from Amazon, if you have an old device that used a 12vDC converter it should work.  Goodwill or other charity stores might have them.

  

I could not resist and I sliced off a wee bit for a taste, it was like licking a wet ashtray.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I had read that would be the result, now confirmed.  The cheese rested overnight and has been vacuum packed for ageing / mellowing. I should know more by the end of next month.

Thanks all, this is a great place to learn new things.


----------



## tropics (Nov 17, 2014)

I did cheese yesterday and salt, left the cheese rest in fridge over night saran wrapped then vac sealed this AM, hope it ages enough for T-Day

Thank You very much, That will go perfect on my MES stand


----------



## disco (Nov 17, 2014)

This is a cheesy post. Please don't hate me.

That is some fine looking cheese.

Disco


----------



## ameskimo1 (Nov 17, 2014)

And Disco gets a shot from the side - he shoots he scores!


----------



## def1 (Nov 20, 2014)

IMAG0208.jpg



__ def1
__ Nov 20, 2014






Got my AMNPS in the mail today. This is my first post and first time cold smoking.


----------



## cmayna (Nov 20, 2014)

I'm going to cold smoke some more cheese this weekend in one smoker and maybe do some lox in the other.


----------



## katemail13 (Nov 23, 2014)

Is there a link to Mr T's Cheese Tutorial?  I'm about to try it for the first time tomorrow, and I think I know what I'm doing, but I'm not sure.  :)

Katie


----------



## mr t 59874 (Nov 24, 2014)

katemail13 said:


> Is there a link to Mr T's Cheese Tutorial?  I'm about to try it for the first time tomorrow, and I think I know what I'm doing, but I'm not sure.  :)
> 
> Katie


Katie, here you go.  If I may be of further help, please ask, either on the following or by PM.  Mr T's "Smoked Salmon From Go to Show" w/Q-View

Enjoy your cheese.

Tom


----------



## cmayna (Nov 24, 2014)

Smoked Salmon link?


----------



## mr t 59874 (Nov 26, 2014)

Oops, too much gray hair. Thanks for the heads up cmayna.

Try this Katie,Mr T's "Smoked Cheese From Go To Show" w/ Q- View

Tom


----------



## katemail13 (Nov 27, 2014)

Thanks for the update, Tom!  I posted a thread about my cheese smoke on this forum.  I am super excited for the cheese to cure in the fridge now, so I can eat it!

Katie


----------

